# Zwei Buttons in einem Servlet



## mbella26 (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe ein HTML-Formular mit zwei Buttons erstellt und möchte die zwei Buttons in meinem Servlet unterscheiden. Also, der Unterschied bei diesen zwei Buttons liegt daran, dass sie unterschiedliche Ergebnisse darstellen müssen. In meinem Formular ist als Action dieser Servlet gesetzt. Wie kann ich in meinem Servlet so programmieren, dass ich die Ergebnisse dieser zwei Buttons oder schaltflächen unterscheiden kann.
Danke euch für eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüsse.


----------



## ARadauer (11. Dez 2007)

ich vermute mal, dass der name des buttons als parameter mitgegeben wird.
kann jetzt leider nicht ausprobieren: gib den buttons mal namen und lass dir alle parameter ausgeben:



```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res)
        throws IOException, ServletException {
	   res.setContentType("text/plain");
	    PrintWriter out = res.getWriter();

	   Enumeration e = req.getParameterNames();
	    while (e.hasMoreElements()) {
	        String name = (String) e.nextElement();
		out.print(name+" = ");
		String[] values = req.getParameterValues(name);
		for (int i = 0; i < values.length; i++)
		    out.print((i > 0 ? ", " : "") + values[i]);
		out.println();
	    }
	}
    }
    public void doPost(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse res)
        throws IOException, ServletException {
	doGet(req, res);
    }
```

so ungefähr, dann siehst du eh ob ein es einen unterschied gibt. müsste schon sein


----------



## mbella26 (11. Dez 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe schon eine Lösung zu meinem Problem gefunden.
Danke ARaduaer für deinen Typ.Ich habe eine andere Vorgehensweise verwendet.
Gruss.


----------

